# zcabe Common Bermuda Lawn Journal



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

We bought this House in Golf Course Community in Buies Creek, NC in April 2017. Home had a TTTF that had been sodded many years before and was neglected so I was left with a few fescue clumps mixed in with majority of every weed you could think of.



My background in lawn maintenance had always been with rotary rider but it didn't take long to notice all of my neighbors with the best looking lawns had Bermuda maintained with reel mowers. So I began a complete Reno on my yard and nuked everything with Glypho and broke down and bought a Tru Cut C27. Luckily the home I had purchased did have a Hunter 5 Zone irrigation system in front yard. After complete kill off I decided to seed with a common variety of Bermuda I got from Home Depot. Here is a picture from end of September just before grass quit growing.





I was fairly pleased with my Reno so far but after grass went dormant was where I made my first of many mistakes. I had never heard of preemergents so over the course of dormant season my lawn became completely overtaken with weeds. With no previous knowledge I didn't know that I could have safely sprayed Glyphosate again while the Bermuda was dormant so after spring came and grass came out of dormancy I was battling poa annua like crazy and by the time I beat it I had crab grass galore on my hands. Here is a photos from middle of growing season 2018.





I learned of Ewing Irrigation & Landscape Supply and began talking with their staff and developed a better plan. Here is after first blanket treatment of quinclorac for the crab grass.





I continued mowing at least every 3rd day not sure my HOC but it was 5th notch on the Tru Cut and the lawn seemed to like it. I began using 46-0-0 Urea granular every other week followed by Ironite liquid mixed in between with monthly Anubis GreenTRX. Was very pleased with my results by end of growing season.





My area was hit pretty hard by Hurricane Flo and the aftermath left me with a ton of debris in yard and lawn diseases and army worms. Needless to say it was not I wanted going into dormancy. I kept up with regular fall and winter preemergents and spot sprayed problem weeds all winter long. My yard seemed to be settling a lot so I decided to dig down and found 2 huge pine trees had been buried in front yard. Removed both of these and then spread 14 yards of Compost Sand mixture on my 5,000sf lawn.







I kept up with preemergents and began having green up but areas where I had gone heavy with my leveling mixture stunted growth or killed my grass. After all chances of frost we're gone I began my 46-0-0 Urea every other week along with Ironite liquid in between and GreenTRX monthly. Spot sprayed Crab Grass with Quinclorac and was mowing with Tru Cut on notch 3 at least every other day. Here is pics from Memorial Day.





More pics of my landscape as well.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Spread 50lb 46-0-0 Urea last night before rain. Here is pic from this morning leaving to go to work.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Quick trim last night


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks great. Has come along way since the compost/sand spreading.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

thanks @dentalschoolkid


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Quick Trim and 75lbs of GreenTRX


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Decided to go ahead and scalp it down last night.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)




----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Quick trim, edge, and spot sprayed quinclorac for a few problem spots of crab grass. Couldn't get any good pictures because of the sun angles but here's a pic showing current HOC.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Added 3 more flats of annuals this afternoon.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Forecast calling for 4 straight days of rain so scalped it down with 4th notch of Tru-Cut.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Light scalp to lower HOC and app of RGS.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Not lawn related but added new hanging light in my front stoop.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

one word "wow"


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)




----------



## falainwest (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice lawn. Did you apply the lesco 12 0 0? If yes how do you like it. I want to get one.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@falainwest yes I've been going out on the low rate with the LESCO 12-0-0 weekly. Turf has been responding well to it.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)




----------



## falainwest (Jun 2, 2019)

zcabe said:


> @falainwest yes I've been going out on the low rate with the LESCO 12-0-0 weekly. Turf has been responding well to it.


Thanks, i just picked up one today from siteone Fort Worth. How do you apply it, are you using the hose end spraying method or a sprayer?


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@falainwest I use the Ortho hose end sprayer and it seems to work out pretty well.


----------



## falainwest (Jun 2, 2019)

Sweet, I have the exact sprayer. What dial setting do you have your sprayer at? If this greens up my lawn then it will be a no brainer considering the price.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@falainwest I set it on 6oz and just take a nice easy stroll.


----------



## falainwest (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Was itching to throw something down on the yard so I bought a couple bags of this and sprinkled all over. I went really heavy and used the weasel tool on any bare spots.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Scalping down getting ready for overseeding PRG this weekend.





Got all the goodies ready! Going to pick-up core aerator Saturday morning.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Midnight KBG Reno in backyard.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

How does the rye look on the front?


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

It's germinated well. I'll post an update if I can get home in daylight today. May be ready for first cut this weekend.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wow, nice work. Really looking great!

Part of me envies you guys with large lots, but part of me is happy I only have to take care of a small lawn!

Looking forward to seeing how the PRG comes in.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Got home and snapped a few pics just before dark.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Coming in nice!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Just have to wear my sunshades to stare at the lime green color for awhile till the iron and sulfur start to kick in.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

First cut on PRG at 1" HOC.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Took a quick snapshot of the lawn corner in the garage. A lot of science going on right there.



Also, just bought the Flowzone Typhoon Battery powered sprayer in the picture last week. I would strongly encourage anybody currently in the market for a sprayer give it a look because I'm in love.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Don't mind the leaves. Just spread some more seed in the slow to germinate areas a few days ago so cannot use the blower right now. Just mixed a concoction of RGS 3oz/k, 0-0-2 MicroGreen 4oz/k, and 6oz/k of 12-0-0 w/ 6% Fe, 4% S, and 2% Mn and sprayed this morning.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

2nd Mow PRG.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Your lawn looks phenomenal but please run an edger along the road it's killing me.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@cglarsen i had a neighbor tell me that as well not too long ago. Only reason I haven't edged it was because the asphalt is so uneven it wouldn't be a straight line. My edger blade is way overdue to be swapped out so might as well go ahead and beat the heck out of it trying to follow the asphalt.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

4th mow put another single double single. 3rd mow I did horizontal single single 2 days ago but finished in the dark so couldn't get any pictures.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

That color is looking great. How does the midnight in the back look?


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Thanks @Bmossin i am starting to get germination in spots on the KBG. I will try to get a few pictures soon and post.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@Bmossin here's a few pics of the KBG.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Went ahead and finally took the PRG down reel low.









Went ahead and fertilized again too.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Looking sharp!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Need to clean up the leaves and mow. These pics are from this morning.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Ripped out my annuals that the frost got. Cleaned the weeds up, sprayed humic acid and raked the soil. Getting ready to put Wave Pansies in this weekend.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Got some new toys for my birthday! Can't wait to use them.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Quick trim at 1/2". Much deeper green and stripes harder when cut at higher HOC so need to decide how I'm going to maintain rest of season.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Decorated for Christmas!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)




----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Update on PRG 1/15/20. Been really busy lately and not had a chance to cut so it's pretty shaggy.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

1/19/20 Update


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Backyard KBG Update


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow, great job. Love seeing a lawn look that nice with readily available and relatively inexpensive Home Depot Bermuda seed. Do you happen to remember the varieties in yours? I used to check the Vigoro bags over the spring months and it would change from lot to lot but sometimes there were some decent varieties in there. I still have most of a 25 lb bag I got in the fall on clearance for like $29... It's Transcontinental and Majestic. Not bad for the price.

Have you at all compared yours to a "better" seeded variety or even a sodded hybrid?


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@Chocolate Lab the cultivar I planted was called Gold Glove Bermuda. I haven't had any luck finding any research on it though.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@Chocolate Lab also, my neighbor has Celebration Bermuda and is much more aesthetically pleasing than mine so I tend to reel mow his that touches my yard and fertilize it heavy encouraging encroachment into my yard.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

zcabe said:


> @Chocolate Lab the cultivar I planted was called Gold Glove Bermuda. I haven't had any luck finding any research on it though.


I see, that's the Scotts version. If you want to hunt around you can find the code name they used and find it in the NTEP tests.

It looks really good from here. :thumbup:


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Finally scalped and dethatched the front yard.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

6 yards of Masonry Sand for top dressing.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Question; when you do your every other weekly app of fert and monthly app of GreenTRX, how many #/1000ft are you laying down? Reason I ask is, I'm wanting to do the same "spoon feeding" to my Zoysia this season but I'm uncertain of the rate to apply them.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker i have right at 5,000sf in my front yard and I would spread half of the 50lb bag of GreenTRX each app. I really didn't come up with that scientifically it just works out great for my budget and lawn seems to respond nicely to it. I will be using the same method this year but with Carbon X Pro with Peptides instead of the GreenTRX.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

zcabe said:


> @BakerGreenLawnMaker i have right at 5,000sf in my front yard and I would spread half of the 50lb bag of GreenTRX each app. I really didn't come up with that scientifically it just works out great for my budget and lawn seems to respond nicely to it. I will be using the same method this year but with Carbon X Pro with Peptides instead of the GreenTRX.


Thanks for the info, have right at 3000 sq/ft in the backyard, I used GreenTRX last year and the responded great to it, I'm going with Carbon X as well. Hopefully with some good fertilization program I'll be able to promote some healthy growth to my Zoysia. Thanks again!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Day 6 after Sand Level job.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Mowed front yard at 3/4" HOC. Finally started getting hot here and allowing Bermuda to fill in where I sprayed out the rest of some lingering PRG and some goose grass about 4 weeks ago. Been hitting it heavy with Carbon X at 5lbs/1000k every other week for the last 6 weeks. First time ever applying T-nex. Spraying at .75oz/1000k, 1oz/1000k of Feature 6-0-0, 3oz/1000k of Lesco 12-0-0, and 1.5oz of surfactant.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

That's the best common bermuda lawn I think I've ever seen. Color me jealous, very nice.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Cut on Wednesday evening before I went out of town and spread 5lbs/1,000sf of Carbon X Pro. Still trying to get it to completely fill in but it's coming along.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Applied T-nex for second time this season on Wed 8/12. Mixed in 2oz/k of Feature 6-0-0 and spread 10-10-10 at 10lb/k. Got major rainfall Thurs, Fri, and Saturday. Double Cut, edged, and trimmed today. Still not happy that it hasn't completely filled in but man it's getting thick and color is nice. Still trying to decide if I'm going to overseed PRG again this season. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Those bare spots get fewer and smaller every time you post, looking good!
I don't know that I wouldn't give the lawn a break and not overseed this year, imo.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

I also stunted it about 2 weeks ago by blanket spraying Tribute Total with Methylated Seed Oil kicker and spot sprayed Glyphosate going after a huge Goosegrass outbreak. These areas are also filling in quickly.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

More update pics from other angles this morning with dew on ground.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Still spreading right along. Had some goodies delivered today. Sprayed 6oz/k of the Carboplex and 5oz/k of the Chelated Micros after a quick mow.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Charity mow last night. Also spread a little more sand where I knocked out a huge outbreak of goosegrass with combination Tribute Total, Celsius, Certainty, and Methylated Seed Oil.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Broke a chain on my TruCut while mowing yesterday morning. Going to take it to Revels Turf tomorrow morning to drop off to get repaired. I hope they can can get to it quickly. Greenskeeper App currently has me at 76% suppression and says should be good thru 8/26. I may go ahead and spray another app prior to that just to confirm I don't get any rebound while mower is out of commission.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

T-nex is currently at 109% on Greenkeeper App. Haven't cut since Saturday because my mower has been getting repaired but I picked up yesterday. Need to get a trim, edge, and apply another app of T-nex before I go out of town this weekend.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Applied PGR app 8/28 along with Lesco 12-0-0 with 6% iron and 40lbs of 10-10-10 Granular. Trying to get one more hard push this season to fill in some weak areas.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Got another mow in before going out of town for the long weekend.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Just got back in town and got a mow in before the rain. Still slowly filling in the weak areas and after reading a recent article posted by @Ware i have determined these weak areas were contributed to Spring Dead Spot. I have ordered Kabuto Fungicide and will be applying per label rates until dormancy.









I am very happy overall with the health of the turf in areas I didn't have to deal with SDS.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Expecting some cooler weather with nights in the 50's over the next week so I know the Bermuda is fixing to start shutting down quick so might as well start getting ready for Overseeding with PRG. Scalped down on 2nd notch with Trucut and collected clippings. Greenkeeper App had PGR at 110% so Sprayed T-nex at .25oz/k. Still have a few lingering Goosegrass plants and Broadleaves so mixed in Tribute Total at .073oz/k, Certainty at .5oz/k, and 1oz of Methylated Seed Oil. Was not able to get any pics because I finished up in the dark so I'll try to get some tomorrow. Also, ordered my PRG from SiteOne this morning. Going to plan aerating this weekend in preparation for spreading seed when it arrives.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Was able to snap 2 quick pics on way out the door this morning.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@zcabe What PRG seed are you going with?


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

@coreystooks Lesco Double Eagle. I think it has 3 cultivars but I don't really know anything about them.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Update pics from last nights scalp.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Also, just got my soil test results back from Greenkeeper App.





I have also attached results from State Soil Test from February 23, 2020


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Hard Scalp and used Catcher again on Saturday.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Core Aerated tonight and used Tru-Cut with catcher to chop up cores and scalp again to prepare for PRG Overseed. Didn't get a chance to get pictures after running the Tru-Cut because I finished in The dark. My seed came in today so planning on spreading it on Saturday.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Spread seed today along with starter fert, Lesco Moisture Manager, and MycoSol. I spread 100lbs over approx 7,000sf.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Day 6 after seeding. Front yard is irrigated so have all zones running twice a day. Backyard is not irrigated so I have been hand watering.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Day 13 Post Seeding. Still haven't cut it yet because I don't want to disturb the seed that hasn't germinated yet.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

First cut. Spread some 8-1-8 XGRN and mixed up some Humic, Kelp, and Micronutrients to spray as well.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks! It is my plan to try and boost fertility right now and try to manage this yard throughout the season next year without spraying out the PRG. I feel that since I am irrigated and have plenty of shady areas throughout the yard that I have a lot of variables helping me be able to keep the PRG yearound mixed in with my common bermuda. Obviously the Bermuda will do most of the heavy lifting during the dog days of summer but I will be able to Overseed with PRG again next fall to help thicken up again. That is my early plan right now.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

zcabe said:


> dubyadubya87 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks awesome!
> ...


I'm curious to see what sort of weed pressure you have, presuming there was no pre-em put down since you overseeded? I like the idea of having a green lawn through the winter, once my zoysia grows in the next year or so, but I'm nervous thinking about not putting out a fall pre-em app.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

I will apply my pre-emergents around end of November and will determine at that time if a post herbicide will be needed at same time. Last year it was not needed. And cleaned up any lingering weeds when I sprayed the PRG out in the spring.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> zcabe said:
> 
> 
> > dubyadubya87 said:
> ...


I will apply my pre-emergents around end of November and will determine at that time if a post herbicide will be needed at same time. Last year it was not needed. And cleaned up any lingering weeds when I sprayed the PRG out in the spring.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)




----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Man, that looks nice!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Man, that looks nice!


I appreciate the compliments! It has definitely come a long way and I owe all my knowledge to learning from fellow TLF members posts. That's why I'm trying to be transparent now on what has worked for me so hopefully I can help somebody else out.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Been putting out pine straw all weekend. Got a quick trim in yesterday before trick or treaters came by.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

I'll be first to admit I have been terrible at documenting anything on TLF in awhile but in my defense the harsh wet winter we had in NC really shut down the turf from growing around middle of December and this is what it looked like before I cut it for first time in 2021 around end of February.





I fertilized for first time this year over the weekend by spreading 50lbs of Carbon X 24-0-4 over my 7,000sf. I've gradually been lowering my HOC until eventually today I double cut on 3rd notch on TruCut. Sorry but I have no idea what the Tru HOC is. Sprayed Dithiopyr, T-nex, and Lesco 12-0-0 with 5% Iron to try and offset some of the initial color shock from the T-nex. Here's what it looked like when I got done.













Overall I am pretty happy with how thick and lush the PRG/KBG is right now however I have been very disappointed in the color. I'm hoping with the chance of frost out of the picture for me now I can start hammering the fertilizer and water and really get the turf that nice deep dark green that I love.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Got a full detail trim in on Saturday. Also, sprayed 1/2 rate azoxy, 1/2 rate propiconazole, 1/2 rate Dimension2ew, Humic and kelp, and 4oz/k 12-0-0 with 6% Iron. Got some pics right after the mow.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

How often are you cutting your common? The common that is mixed in with my zoysia must be a very low growing variety as I'm mowing twice a week and it has barely been clipped this year. Maybe it's not hot enough? We're just now getting to the 80's regularly.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> How often are you cutting your common? The common that is mixed in with my zoysia must be a very low growing variety as I'm mowing twice a week and it has barely been clipped this year. Maybe it's not hot enough? We're just now getting to the 80's regularly.


I don't think my common has started growing aggressively yet. Majority of the green you are seeing in the yard currently is KBG and PRG.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Update. Hasn't been mowed since last pics I posted. Testing how well PGR worked at the rate I applied. I think the Turf has responded excellent to first app. Can't wait to see what 2nd app does to continue to thicken the turf. Also, I haven't been irrigating since early part of the month but we have had some good rainfalls to offset it. Obviously it needs a full detail mow and trim but I think it looks good and healthy going into summer. We will see! Also, Bermuda has woken up 100% now and is filling in nicely in the dog pee spots. Going to be interesting to see how the 2 turf types do together thru the summer.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Just an update. Turf is continuing to fill in the dog pee spots. Other than that everything is looking great!


----------

